# Grinding



## RRLOVER (May 1, 2011)

To the knife makers........How thin is your edge when you are done?(pre-sharpening)


----------



## l r harner (May 1, 2011)

sorry as i know this is not much a help but its dependint on the steel the HT and the blades intended use ( i have many thiacknesses depending on those 3 things )


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 1, 2011)

For my gyutos its .004"


----------



## StephanFowler (May 2, 2011)

I've been making my gyuto tapering from .008 at the heel to .004 at the tip


----------

